# Press Invite March 2nd



## ramon123 (Feb 27, 2012)

Press Invite March 2nd. Please paste them on this thread.


----------



## malchick743 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

Maybe because you're not affiliated with the press people or any insider/PR/etc.
Media assignment notices should've been sent to the editorials by now.

Generally it's not easy for public Joes to know of any media events in advance, unless someone leaks the assignment notice somewhere online.

Polite requests to tech media are usually ignored or denied because those goons think they need to protect certain secrets or whatsoever. (A media assignment notice is generally no secret and that everyone should be entitled to such information in advance.)

Last time I saw a Canon local press event leaked into open domain was years ago from some press forum.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

if there was any press invite I am sure that it was have been leaked... We are now 4 days away from announcement (CR3) yet no invite anywhere. CR says that there is going to be something in France and Singapore yet we have not seen any invite to these.


----------



## malchick743 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



ramon123 said:


> CR says that there is going to be something in France and Singapore yet we have not seen any invite to these.


I heard there'll be one in Shanghai also...
No invites to Fr and Sg events probably because somebody has kept those details completely offline. But NDA? Possible but not sure about that.

Have already sent Craig an email regarding any other leaked press assignments on Friday.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

Okay, now we are 2.5 days away from announcement and there is still no press invite that we have seen in France and Singapore.

Any news on this? Normally we get a nicely worded invitation for everyone to look at and take the excitement up 10 notches!


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

still no press invites and now we are around 60 hours before supposed announcement! :-[


----------



## cps_user (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

maybe you're not invited?


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

We're all 1 family here on Canon Rumors.

If 1 person is invited then we all are! ;D ;D


----------



## CJRodgers (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

Were there press invites released for the d800 annoucment? I know its not the same company but they might be trying to acheive the same things in regards to marketing and secrecy.


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

Maybe it's an IXUS event after all... ???


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



DzPhotography said:


> Maybe it's an IXUS event after all... ???



That would put 70% - 90% of this forum into a depression :-[


----------



## RedEye (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

well dear friends, just remember the more advancing the announcement, the more incentive Canon has to be tight lipped about it, it's boom or bust this Friday!


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



ramon123 said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's an IXUS event after all... ???
> ...



Indeed it would...


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

If March 2 turns out to be the date, well we just have to praise Canon upon a very successful seal of information leakage.


----------



## DzPhotography (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > DzPhotography said:
> ...


I'm terribly sorry... :-[


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

Apple keeps stuff ridiculously under wraps, I mean almost nothing used to get leaked. Now you'll see a few random pictures of a supposed screen for a device or something of that nature, but not much more than that. When I worked there, we wouldn't find out something new was coming out until same day. Like when the Macbook Pro redesign was released, we came in and there were sheets of paper highlighting a few features so we'd know what to push (unibody design, glass trackpad, etc.). 

We've seen leaked pics of the 5DIII, it's not far away even if it doesn't get released the 2nd. I dont know why everyone is so impatient, are your pictures really suffering that bad right now?


----------



## jchl97 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



Axilrod said:


> Apple keeps stuff ridiculously under wraps, I mean almost nothing used to get leaked. Now you'll see a few random pictures of a supposed screen for a device or something of that nature, but not much more than that. When I worked there, we wouldn't find out something new was coming out until same day. Like when the Macbook Pro redesign was released, we came in and there were sheets of paper highlighting a few features so we'd know what to push (unibody design, glass trackpad, etc.).
> 
> We've seen leaked pics of the 5DIII, it's not far away even if it doesn't get released the 2nd. I dont know why everyone is so impatient, are your pictures really suffering that bad right now?



It's nothing to do about changing gears, the fact that it won't be available for purchase at least for a month or so. It's why we CR members gather. This is our passion... don't u find this exciting, with some leaked pics teasing u?


----------



## Kingw (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

maybe it will not be released on March.2nd, who says it will be released in this year at all? lol


----------



## Narcolepsy (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



Axilrod said:


> Apple keeps stuff ridiculously under wraps



Apple have issued press invitations for the rumored iPad3 launch March 7th
Is Canon really that much better at keeping press invitations under wraps?


----------



## whoaaa (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



Axilrod said:


> I dont know why everyone is so impatient, are your pictures really suffering that bad right now?



No, pictures aren't bad but people want new technology. Everyone has been waiting around for years now and itching for Canon to do something.

Same reaction with Apple products. People want to know what's coming and want it in their hands ASAP. If you don't have the same passion then why are you even on this site? :


----------



## malchick743 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



whoaaa said:


> People want to know what's coming and want it in their hands ASAP. If you don't have the same passion then why are you even on this site?


Very true. Which is why I often find myself dropping by press events whenever there's one that I know of in advance. You may not get hands-on experience (since the press folks are likely to be still busy examining and shooting pics on the products concerned) but at least you should deserve a press kit. Not that you'll need to own the hardware, but knowing the upcoming technology is a priority and right to everyone who makes it to the event -- not just the press and VIPs.

These days, official and detailed product information is often reserved to the previleged people (ie. press and/or invited guests) which are often off limits to normal Joes. Politely asking the PR freaks is useless since you'll definitely run straight into the brickwall. I'm pretty sure that in the PRs' minds, all pubic Joes should refer to media reportages and not press materials or whatever. Typically marketing strategy I believe... shame on them!!


----------



## Eric (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

Too bad Canon doesn't follow Apple's lead and have drunk employees leave prototypes behind at bars!


----------



## melbournite (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

Does it necessarily have to be launched at an event? Could it just be announced as a press release as the 24-70 II recently was?


----------



## kubelik (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



jchl97 said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Apple keeps stuff ridiculously under wraps, I mean almost nothing used to get leaked. Now you'll see a few random pictures of a supposed screen for a device or something of that nature, but not much more than that. When I worked there, we wouldn't find out something new was coming out until same day. Like when the Macbook Pro redesign was released, we came in and there were sheets of paper highlighting a few features so we'd know what to push (unibody design, glass trackpad, etc.).
> ...



jchl97 has pretty much nailed it on the head ... teasing is pretty much the reason folks come here. it's like a camera-tech strip club ... where you don't have to spend any cash to have fun.

... wait, or do we?


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



ramon123 said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's an IXUS event after all... ???
> ...



i would say more likely to be 99%


----------



## distant.star (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

They've already been successful with one mythical camera -- last year's 1Dx.

Why not a mythical 5D3?

And since it's only a mythical camera, why not a mythical press announcement?

I made images today with what I believe is a real Canon camera, but maybe it's ALL in my imagination.


----------



## SebSic (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

Found on a french forum *http://www.eos-numerique.com* (from an unknown source called *fpy*) :


> INVITATION PERSONNELLE ET CONFIDENTIELLE
> NE PAS DIFFUSER, NE PAS TRANSMETTRE
> A 9h30 vendredi 2 mars



google translation : 


> PERSONAL AND CONFIDENTIAL INVITATION
> DO NOT RELEASE, DO NOT SEND
> 
> At 9:30 am Friday, March 2 (french hour i guess)



link here : http://www.eos-numerique.com/forums/f11/canon-google-page-ranking-sentera-son-eos-5dmkiii-le-196481-4.html#post1971012279

CR ???


----------



## hummingbird (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



kubelik said:


> jchl97 said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...




well...TIME is money!   I love this place...may I have a lap dance please? LOL...I will continue to wait with great anticipation...and impatience!! ;D


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



jchl97 said:


> It's nothing to do about changing gears, the fact that it won't be available for purchase at least for a month or so. It's why we CR members gather. This is our passion... don't u find this exciting, with some leaked pics teasing u?



I didn't mention changing gears and I don't know what you're talking about. And it's funny the guy with 24 posts is trying to explain to me why people come to CR. Yes this is my passion, yes I find it exciting, I don't see what your point is. 

I was just voicing a possibility as to why there weren't any press invites. Apple is the most valuable company in the world, obviously they are doing something right, so it didn't seem impossible that Canon was following suit. It was just a thought...


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



whoaaa said:


> No, pictures aren't bad but people want new technology. Everyone has been waiting around for years now and itching for Canon to do something.
> 
> Same reaction with Apple products. People want to know what's coming and want it in their hands ASAP. If you don't have the same passion then why are you even on this site? :



I didn't say that it wasn't my passion, that was someone else putting words in my mouth. I'll say it again, the topic of this thread was in regards to why we haven't seen a press invite yet, I was just throwing a possibility out there based on previous experience. I'm on this site because I want to know what to expect and DSLR's are my life, but people have been acting like this is a life or death situation. We've been waiting for a few years, a couple more days isn't going to hurt anyone.


----------



## whoaaa (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



Axilrod said:


> whoaaa said:
> 
> 
> > No, pictures aren't bad but people want new technology. Everyone has been waiting around for years now and itching for Canon to do something.
> ...



Fair enough. However, with the announcement of the D800, pictures of the 5d3 and especially with a CR3 for an announcement this Friday, you have to expect people to get even more excited and emotional about it, which is exactly what is going on. It's "only" the internet so just let people talk.

But seriously, who are you to say that this isn't a life or death situation? ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



Axilrod said:


> Apple keeps stuff ridiculously under wraps, I mean almost nothing used to get leaked. Now you'll see a few random pictures of a supposed screen for a device or something of that nature, but not much more than that. When I worked there, we wouldn't find out something new was coming out until same day. Like when the Macbook Pro redesign was released, we came in and there were sheets of paper highlighting a few features so we'd know what to push (unibody design, glass trackpad, etc.).
> 
> We've seen leaked pics of the 5DIII, it's not far away even if it doesn't get released the 2nd. I dont know why everyone is so impatient, are your pictures really suffering that bad right now?



Yes, but even Apple has the ipad3 press invites out for the March 7th unveiling.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



whoaaa said:


> But seriously, who are you to say that this isn't a life or death situation? ;D



Indeed! Just ask the guy who leaked the last set of 5D3 images.


----------



## RedEye (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



Axilrod said:


> Apple keeps stuff ridiculously under wraps, I mean almost nothing used to get leaked. Now you'll see a few random pictures of a supposed screen for a device or something of that nature, but not much more than that. When I worked there, we wouldn't find out something new was coming out until same day. Like when the Macbook Pro redesign was released, we came in and there were sheets of paper highlighting a few features so we'd know what to push (unibody design, glass trackpad, etc.).



Apple actually has a counter team of ex-mil guys who work to keep the rumor box shut. They spread fake product rumors throughout the firm and hunt them down when they appear on the other end. It's not quite NORAD but close.


----------



## RedEye (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



pakosouthpark said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > DzPhotography said:
> ...



I think even the Lecia people would be depressed... another camera out with only 20ish MP and marginal focus....lol


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



RedEye said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Apple keeps stuff ridiculously under wraps, I mean almost nothing used to get leaked. Now you'll see a few random pictures of a supposed screen for a device or something of that nature, but not much more than that. When I worked there, we wouldn't find out something new was coming out until same day. Like when the Macbook Pro redesign was released, we came in and there were sheets of paper highlighting a few features so we'd know what to push (unibody design, glass trackpad, etc.).
> ...



So if you work at Apple and a guy with a very short haircut who puffs his chest out when he walks tells you something you dont think youre meant to know... dont tell anybody else... or if you do change the info slightly so the poor guy they told that version to gets screwed instead...


----------



## RedEye (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

Ha, more like when you're eating in the account's cafateria as a developer, It's probably not a good idea to talk about why you can't get funding for that new microwave operating system.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > DzPhotography said:
> ...



I have some great Canon cameras so every reason to be happy. Still got some way before I am better than the cameras


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

This was a french invite that was translated on one of the threads. It read something like: keep this invite confidential, don't tell anyone, "speed and quality" - event invite March 2nd.

So this could be it guys!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



ramon123 said:


> This was a french invite that was translated on one of the threads. It read something like: keep this invite confidential, don't tell anyone, "speed and quality" - event invite March 2nd.
> 
> So this could be it guys!



We will see. I do note that Canon's scanning and printing division is obsessed with the pairing "speed and quality" though. ;D


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > This was a french invite that was translated on one of the threads. It read something like: keep this invite confidential, don't tell anyone, "speed and quality" - event invite March 2nd.
> ...



Why would a press event be soooo tight lipped about a printer? There must be something much bigger coming here. We've seen press invites in the past for printers etc. and Canon are happy to publicize them but this time round, something is different.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

I can 100% guarantee that the 5d mkIII is coming on Friday. NO doubt...


----------



## Janco (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



ramon123 said:


> Why would a press event be soooo tight lipped about a printer? There must be something much bigger coming here. We've seen press invites in the past for printers etc. and Canon are happy to publicize them but this time round, something is different.



Maybe there's something surprising to be announced indeed. I'm still a little intrigued by Nokia's new sensor technology in the 808 pureview. I'm interested how a very high-mp 3D (whatever name...) would perform with a pureview-similar technology. So maybe it's gonna be a 5DIII and another camera that is kept very well sealed because of some revolutionary technology?


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



Viggo said:


> I can 100% guarantee that the 5d mkIII is coming on Friday. NO doubt...



How? What is your 100% guarentee?


----------



## buumi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



ramon123 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I can 100% guarantee that the 5d mkIII is coming on Friday. NO doubt...
> ...



+1 How?


----------



## tt (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

With an iPad 3 announcement on March 7 the following Wednesday - hmmm. 
Preorder isn't going to need the full amount, 5D3 could be a while - slippery slope thinking! 

I'm not sure - but I think one issue I raise is the NDAs
Could Canon actually extend the NDA end date?


----------



## buumi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



ramon123 said:


> This was a french invite that was translated on one of the threads. It read something like: keep this invite confidential, don't tell anyone, "speed and quality" - event invite March 2nd.
> 
> So this could be it guys!




link, picture, anything?


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

I'm trying to find which thread it was on and which page. This is taking some time as some threads have over 40 pages. It was a small post in French that was translated into English.


----------



## eosbit (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

Here is the link to the french forum with the post:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,3651.15.html

I had a read through the remaining pages in the thread with google translate, and not one person has remarked about it at all. I'd say it's pretty bogus.


----------



## ramon123 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

Found on a french forum http://www.eos-numerique.com (from an unknown source called fpy) :

*"INVITATION PERSONNELLE ET CONFIDENTIELLE
NE PAS DIFFUSER, NE PAS TRANSMETTRE
A 9h30 vendredi 2 mars"*


Google Translation : 

*"PERSONAL AND CONFIDENTIAL INVITATION
DO NOT RELEASE, DO NOT SEND

At 9:30 am Friday, March 2"
*

link here : http://www.eos-numerique.com/forums/f11/canon-google-page-ranking-sentera-son-eos-5dmkiii-le-196481-4.html#post1971012279


----------



## buumi (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*

THX Man!


----------



## traveller (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: No press invite yet for March 2nd*



ramon123 said:


> Found on a french forum http://www.eos-numerique.com (from an unknown source called fpy) :
> 
> *"INVITATION PERSONNELLE ET CONFIDENTIELLE
> NE PAS DIFFUSER, NE PAS TRANSMETTRE
> ...



There's no picture on this post, unlike for the D800 launch: 

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/01/30/nikon-press-invitation-for-february-7th-in-thailand.aspx/

So no way of judging veracity. 

Even Keith Cooper is now doubting March 2nd, because of the lack of evidence for press invites: 

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html

Of course, Canon could simply do a "LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y. March 2, 2012 - Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging, is proud to introduce..." with no worldwide press events, but...


----------



## Viggo (Feb 29, 2012)

I know the people who are taking care of the launch on Friday... plus my fishing/lobbying skills are immaculate. ;D


----------

